# Name bank?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Do any of you have name ideas that you would like for your future ratties? Or maybe a name you liked already but didn't fit your current rat? Share here what you have in your "name bank", along with a story of why if you like! 

Some ideas I've had over the years.

Frank & Beans 
Frank & Ollie - a pair of good friends who were from Disney's "nine old men" core of early animators that greatly helped shape the animation industry and techniques to what it is today. Big inspirations. I suppose if I have a mischief of 9, I could name each rat after each animator, but Frank & Ollie have always been a pair and remained close friends until they passed away at old ages.
Oliver, Fagin & Dodger - From Dicken's Oliver Twist
Adopt another pregnant rat and name her Wildflower and her babies will be named after other plantlife like Bramble, Poppy, Ivy, Birch, Buckthorn, Willow, Snowdrop, Nettle etc.
(I took one name from this idea so I can't use it anymore, but: ) Bijou, Trinket & Bauble - words for small precious items.
Boggle, Brux, Hiccup, & Popcorn (maybe also Chirp and Zoom/ie) - named after all the things rats do when they're feeling very happy

And of course food. Lots of food names, but too many to type or that I can think of right now. I always thought food names were cute!


Share your name ideas!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, and I can't forget. The next rat we get, I'd love to get a male PEW. I will name him Simon.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Ronald Weasley. I love him! He is my favorite character.

Hagrid. Love him to!

I know I have more but I can't remember.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

My next pair will be Gyoza and Edamame


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh gosh, I have so many...but I also have stupid names for my pets, because that's how I roll. I don't name my pets with a theme, so I have lined up...Lars, Pan, Mycroft, Bartok, Dranosh, Jefferson...I wanted Merlin and Artemis for the longest time, but they just seem too normal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol, after having fifteen rats at once you'd think I'd be out of names. (No I'm not a hoarder. I saved a rat from being snakemeat and it turned out she was pregnant). I still have a few though. Benji and Martin after Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman who start in the new Sherlock series. Sammy, Dean, and Frank after the "rat pack" of singers Sammy Davis Jr, Dean Martin, and Frank Sinatra. Casper for a PEW. Jack and Doc after jack Harkness and the Doctor from Doctor Who, although my family would probably hate me for that since I'm obsessed. So far I've had Basil and Chewy. Chewy was technically my brother's but I took care of him. Buddy and Louie after Bud Abbot and Lou Costerr. My current batch are Nippy, my mama rat named after the rat in the Three Stooges movie. Her babies are Arrow named for the perfect half arrow on her back, Marley, Cindy Lou Who, Cookie, Dash, Morsie, Harper, Ziggy, Tembo, Rodent, Vermin, and Dot. There were also Spector and Bernice who went to a good home and were renamed Bella and Dora. I also think Oreo would be a cute name for a black hooded.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm kinda dead set on my game of thrones characters, but that may change. But I've been in love with this big fat lazy male at pertco for a while and even though I'm not getting him I would probably name him Robert baratheon. Let's see, others are Daenerys, Viseris, Lyanna, Varys, Sansa, Shae, Jorah, Joffery, margery( hate the name but I love the character) rhagar, petyr, tyrion, tywin, and Jaime. Those are all of the ones I can think of right now that I like, but it depends on how the look and their personality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

Thorin, Fili and Kili are in my bank! I try to name all my pets after LotR characters and keep the names in bundles, too.
I almost adopted a pair of brothers who were fawn and brown, who I would have named Fili and Kili, respectively. 
Thorin is probably going to be my next on, though, if I stumble upon a darker colored rattie!


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm a name nerd in general and my newest endeavor as being a mama of ratties gets me soooooo excited about naming them! They are four boys; a mink, a silver/white, a black with a white wedge on his face and white belly, and a solid black rex. I'm almost certain that my daughter will insist that the black rex be "blackie"...zzzz. lol. I really wanted to go with a theme. Thought about Tangled characters since I have kids and they'd enjoy that. Was thinking about Flynn Rider, Pascal, and Maximus. Teehee.


----------



## gelarphoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't really have a name bank yet being so new but I was tossing up on Noodle for Yuffie but my SO named his Cloud so it was only natural to name her after his ninja friend....She really is so alike to her namesake. I don't want to steal the name but I saw someone on here has a rat named Banksy and that is so relevant as I'm studying art at university. Would be amusing to have a lovely big male with that name and to bring him into the studio to do quick sketches...


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh don't get me started! I had quite the list on my old iPod... Let's see if I can remember any... 
Ty and Ollie are what my next boys will be named I think. I like Harley, Bumble, and Buzz too. I like these for girls: Harper, Piper, Nellie, Xena, Kodi, and Tilly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

All 3 of my males are PEWs. Their names are Frank, Henry, and Jack. I'm a fan of classic, strong, male names for my rats. One day I'd like to get a shy, sensitive rat and name him Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Thought I'd come back and tell you guys what we ended up naming our boys;

Remy
Django
Emile
Hector 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

We tend to work through Anime's, and some random video games lol...So far we are working our way through Ghost in the Shell (Motoko, Batou, Boma, Tachikoma aka Tachi), and have thrown in some Ouran High School Host Club (Haruhi). Going on that thread, I think our next male with be Tamaki or Aramaki (depending on age and coloring lol).


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Right now I'm following a pun trend, but I really want a roan boy to name Banjo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I just realized I really like the name Pickle, hehe.. It would even be cute for a girl. 
Pickle, Stella, and Baby
Weird but I like it.


----------



## templet0n (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I'm hoping when I go to pick out my rats next week there will be a little champagne one; I'll name her Heather. If I got a white with black eyes rat, I'd name it Doopliss (favorite boss from Paper Mario). I think an adorable name for a grey rat is Chickeyboo.


----------



## eshes_fantasy (Jan 7, 2014)

Pandandelion said:


> Thorin, Fili and Kili are in my bank! I try to name all my pets after LotR characters and keep the names in bundles, too.I almost adopted a pair of brothers who were fawn and brown, who I would have named Fili and Kili, respectively. Thorin is probably going to be my next on, though, if I stumble upon a darker colored rattie!


Ive had an Eowyn and Arwen before! My best friend has a cat named Samwise. Anyways, my name bank. I noticed while trying to name Coral that i had a precious stone kinda trend started so I want to stay with precious stones, gems, or other rare items... Girl names-Pearl (champagne color), Opal, Ruby, Emerald (black rat), Amethyst, Topaz (rambunctious rat), Turquoise (blue rat), Aquamarine (blue rat), Zirconia, Agate, Ebony, Ivory, Alexandrite, Jade, Amber... Boy names-Onyx, Diamond, Quartz, Citrine, Obsidian, Marble, Fossil, Garnet


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

templet0n said:


> Well, I'm hoping when I go to pick out my rats next week there will be a little champagne one; I'll name her Heather. If I got a white with black eyes rat, I'd name it Doopliss (favorite boss from Paper Mario). I think an adorable name for a grey rat is Chickeyboo.


I love hearing everyone's name ideas!! They're all so cute!


Just be careful, because Black Eyed White rats tend to have lots of really unpleasant serious health problems, luckily BEW rats are hard to find. Pink Eyed Whites are pretty "normal" though but I'm not sure if that will fit your name idea. (I love Paper Mario too!  )


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I like paisley as a name for a girl, but the next time I get boys I'd like to name them Socrates and Big Ben! Those names actually would have fit really well for my current tarried, but oh well.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So my rat names have been:
Mr Man
Stubby
Neo
Captain Price
Phantom
Bug
Fox
Sophie
Stephanie
Lucy
Chunk
Cheddar
Shredder
Booger

Lol crazy names but they work 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

i'm weird and tend to not like non-human names for companions. it seems vaguely demeaning or something? idk. no offense to the people who name their rats more pet-like names. i'm not judging you, i swear!

i tend to like old timey names. my girls are named clover, fern, marceline, penny, and audrey, plus daisy the foster rat.

when naming my girls i've toyed with the names olive, rosemary, hazel, maisy, and amelia.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My rats named Ratticus and Tar, also had hamsters named Scamper and Zig Zag.


----------

